# Thee artform of madrigals madrigalists of choice, my selection, behold I say!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Tonight Im revisiting all madrigalist of Italian origin

Luca Marenzio: very harmonic and pretty music

Luzzasco Luzzaschi: a slightly dissonant polyphonist pal whit Don Carlo Da Gesualdo de Venosa and last but not least Azzaiolo.

These for me are the finest Italian madrigalists ever, prove me I'm wrong and oh, almost forgot no Gesualdo or Monteverdi neither Palestrina, I heard their madrigals quite often so far.

What your favorite Italians madrigalists of 17th century?

I will do aa post on Franco-Flemish madrigalist exhaustively, later on, now it's time for me to sleep, it's getting late almost 1 a.m here, so farewell, take care and enjoy the music analog charm or mp3 whatever?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

C'est quoi, le paradis? C'est manger du melon charentais mur et doux en écoutant du Luzzasco Luzzaschi.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

While visiting the Italian madrigalists I would urge you to knock on the door of one of their finest, Pomponio Nenna. During the 1590s, Nenna worked at the court of Gesualdo and was, according to Alfred Einstein, in all probability Gesualdo's teacher. Nenna dedicated several of his compositions to Gesualdo, and there is little doubt that the two composers influenced each other's work to a substantial degree. Writing about Nenna in "Retrospectives and Conclusions," Stravinsky (via Robert Craft) has said: "Gesualdo appears to have helped himself to elements of Nenna's chromatic style and to have pocketed harmonic progressions verbatim. In fact. Gesualdo's imitations are so sedulous in some instances as to appear to us like plain lightfingering." One could say that the elements of Gesualdo's style find a place in Nenna's music, but filtered through a gentler, less neuresthetic musical lens.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone here heard this, I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Has anyone here heard this, I'm tempted to buy it.


I've heard it, and as Wilde said, the only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it. Inter alia, Marie Nishiyama on the Baroque harp is not to be missed.

Another fine disc of this ilk is L'Amoroso's _Seconde Stravaganze: Venetian & Neapolitan Music for Viol Consort_


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> I've heard it, and as Wilde said, the only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it. Inter alia, Marie Nishiyama on the Baroque harp is not to be missed.
> 
> Another fine disc of this ilk is L'Amoroso's _Seconde Stravaganze: Venetian & Neapolitan Music for Viol Consort_


It was Evelyn Tubb which attracted me, I've just discovered this wonderful thing









The Balestracci is clearly very entertaining flamboyant stuff!


----------

